# I can watch netflix 4K without kaby lake!?



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi!

I have a i5 3570k cpu a gtx 1080 and a lg 55sj810v 4K TV. Both GPU and TV have HDMI2.0b and HDCP2.2.
I wonder why i can watch netflix in 4K in edge browser because i read that one needs a kaby lake CPU for it.
Any ideas?


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 22, 2017)

you can watch it because of your gtx1080. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/6kjbra/nvidia_driver_38476_enables_netflix_4k_without/


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 22, 2017)

I believe Nvidia added support for Netflix 4k in Pascal awhile back, also KBL was needed just with IGP since SKL doesn't have full HEVC & VP9 hardware acceleration.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice. But i am sure HDR content does not work on PC anyway and i have to use TV integrated netflix for those.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 22, 2017)

Laurijan said:


> Nice. But i am sure HDR content does not work on PC anyway and i have to use TV integrated netflix for those.


Do you have an HDR display?
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/dell-offers-u2518d-wqhd-ips-panel-with-fake-hdr.html


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> Do you have an HDR display?
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/dell-offers-u2518d-wqhd-ips-panel-with-fake-hdr.html



Yup 12bit dolby vision HDR capable TV


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 22, 2017)

Do you have a make & model number for the TV, also what cable are you using?


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> Do you have a make & model number for the TV, also what cable are you using?



LG 55SJ810V with a better high speed hdmi cable since there are no hdmi 2.0 cables


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 22, 2017)

I seriously wish the 4k HDR experience was better on PC....
You can blame Netflix for that.
You can buy a $69 MiBox and get a much better experience... And that's a shame..

Anyways of the shows with 4k HDR I think Netflix did the best with Iron Fist as well as Marco Polo.... The night scenes in season two of March Polo really shows off HDR..


----------

